# Rio man saws woman in half over parking dispute



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Rio man saws woman in half over parking dispute *

RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil (Reuters) - A street parking attendant in Brazil's crime-ridden city of Rio de Janeiro was charged with sawing a woman in two over a parking space dispute, police said on Wednesday.
The 29-year-old male suspect was arrested on Tuesday night and confessed to murdering businesswoman Edna Souza, 51, in a house she was trying to rent in the middle class Botafogo district, a police spokeswoman said.
"Only the bottom part of the corpse has been found. Today police are going in force to the city waste dump, which will be combed to try to find the upper part," the spokeswoman said.
The man, a convicted robber, dumped the two parts of the body wrapped in black garbage bags next to waste bins in two spots on the streets of the lively district. A janitor who found the bottom part alerted the police.
The parking attendant told police he had had an argument with Souza some time ago when she left her car in front of a building where parking was banned, ignoring his protests. The last time she came to the neighbourhood on Monday he followed her inside the house and killed her.
Police received information that the two had quarrelled and questioned the man, who confessed the murder. He killed her with a knife and then used a handsaw to dismember the body, police said. The man said Souza had humiliated him.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Note to self: do not humiliate bank robbers or the such...


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gosh that is crazy! I don't see how someone could kill somebody like that.


----------

